# Coastal Scents Brushes??



## alexh3118 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im relatively new to the makeup hobby and although i already have low quality brushes im looking at investing in a proper set.
Has anyone used both MAC and coastal scents or know anything about them?? MAC brushes are very very expensive were I am and i just cant pay that much for the brushes I need. -_-


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 9, 2010)

I have several coastal scents brushes. There are some of them that I really like and some that are just kind of ok but they are inexpensive enough that if you don't like them it's not a big deal.

  	I do really like their angled liner brush. I actually bought 2 of them!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't suggest the pink kabuki brush. That thing sheds like crazy and will fall appart on you fast!


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 9, 2010)

AHH! I try to stay away from colored brushes, I have a black smashbox kabuki and it bleeeeds black/blue dye everytime i wash it crazy thing lol.

The hard thing is trying to find a set that has all the brushes you want and none of the random ones you know you'll never use!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

Im a huge fan of coastal scents brushes, especially the large buffer brush for foundation, its amazing!!!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 24, 2011)

I like most of their brushes ( I got the 12 Piece Kit)
  	Just to let yall know, Coastal Scents are actually rebranded Crown Brushes. So if you like theirs you should check out the Crown Brushes Website as they have alot more selection


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 24, 2011)

I absolutely hate the brushes I bought from Coastal Scents.  They smelled terrible, were scratchy, and shed like crazy.  I'd rather point you in the direction of Ecotools - environmentally conscious/vegan/no need for shipping charges when you can buy it locally if you are looking for a cheap alternative.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 27, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> I absolutely hate the brushes I bought from Coastal Scents.  They smelled terrible, were scratchy, and shed like crazy.  I'd rather point you in the direction of Ecotools - environmentally conscious/vegan/no need for shipping charges when you can buy it locally if you are looking for a cheap alternative.



 	EcoTools ALL the way. I use them on myself and on clients. They're totally great, and not just because I'm a vegan.


----------



## MoMique (Jan 27, 2011)

I say try out Ecotools, I've had mine for years. Essence of Beauty(CVS), and Sonia Kashuk are pretty good too.  I do have quite a few Crown brushes, but you can't really see what you're getting; so it's a hit or miss(more hits in my case).


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the badger brushes from Crown Brush.  I like the IB108, the IB119 (which is close to a 224), and the IB116 especially.  The IB120 is a really nice fan brush.  You can also get some nice MAC 239 and 129 Dupes from art supply stores.  Look where the artist paints are - not where the craft paint is.  The art brushes are nicer.  You can find a Loew-Cornell goat hair brush for under $7.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I have tried a lot of their brushes.  I really like the Tapered Duo Fiber Brush for a LOT of different products -works well with cream, liquid, and powder!

  	Also, a brush that is supposed to be an eye brush serves as the best concealer brush I've ever had!  Their Synthetic Deluxe Crease brush is awesome - it just buffs the concealer right in!


----------



## monley (Jul 18, 2011)

The *Bionic Flat Top Buffer Brush* is sooooooo nice. I absolutely love that brush. It works great with powder and liquid foundation.


  	However, the *Pink Round Crease Eye Brush* is the worst crease brush I have ever tried. Do not waste your money on this brush.


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some of CS brushes are prety good, but some are so-so... I agree with monley for the Pink Round Crease Eye Brush - not worth it a bit


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

Aren't some CS brushes Crown brushes?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

wrong post


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

....wrong thread


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 2, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Aren't some CS brushes Crown brushes?


  ALL the CS brushes are Crown Brushes.


----------

